# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Pamje nga Shqiperia

## ~Geri~

Kerkoni nje pame nga qyteti juaj se ndoshta jua gjej.


*Butrinti nga lart*

----------


## ~Geri~

*Syri i kalter ne Sarande*

----------


## ~Geri~

*Ksamili ne Sarande*

----------


## ~Geri~

*-Shengjini-*

----------


## ~Geri~

*Ja dhe shtepia karakteristike e Shkodranes-82*

----------


## ~Geri~

*Ja dhe ura ku kalon*

----------


## ~Geri~

*Ja dhe Kulla  e ngujimit*

----------


## ~Geri~

*-Velipoja-*

----------


## ~Geri~

*---Borchi---*

----------


## ~Geri~

-*_-Lura-_*-

----------


## ~Geri~

*Lura shqiptare*

----------


## ~Geri~

*Driloni ne Pogradec*

----------


## ~Geri~

*-Pogradeci-*

----------


## ~Geri~

*ohri-pogradeci*

----------


## ~Geri~

*Vazhdon Pogradeci*

----------


## ~Geri~

---------------

----------


## ~Geri~

Gjallica une do postoj disa male shqiptare dhe ti do mi gjesh se kush eshte Gjallica , Korabi, etj ok.Kam dhe dy kostume popullore por do i postoj me vone.

*Ky eshte Komani dhe Gjallica*

----------


## ~Geri~

Malet shqiptare

----------


## ~Geri~

-------------------------------------------

----------


## ~Geri~

*Foto jane zvogeluar sepse nuk i mban dot me madhesine real prandaj i ka humbur dhe pak bukuria ose pastertia.*

----------

